# Best online store for canadian buyers ?



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

what is the best solution for canadian ? most *** found are all US so im wondering which one ofter the best shipping solution for shipping accros the border

or if there is any canadian store with competitive prices

thx


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I think Big Al's is in Canada

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

You can search in the Forums "Reviews" section for this kind of info _or_ try PMing "Sinisterkisses". She lives up in the Great White Nort and always gets AWESOME looking fish... so she's gotta be connected (eh) :lol:


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

i went to compare some price today and a XP3 is 379$ at the nearest shop... crazy its like double the price


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Try using the following link to help find a local fish club in your area. The people there will be able to give you much better advice on this topic...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/

Plus the Mods are probably going to lock it down if anyone starts recommending specific suppliers. Darn rules always get in our way


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Big Al's is probably the largest chain & on-line shop. My cousin shops the store in Mississauga. http://www.bigalscanada.com/index.html . Some others that might be of some help are Pets & Ponds http://www.petsandponds.com/ or MOPS http://www.mops.ca/ . Good luck, "T"


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

it might sound like a stupid question but how on earth can you ship a fish ?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Please use the review section at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/lfs_index.php for stores.



Courteau said:


> it might sound like a stupid question but how on earth can you ship a fish ?


Mmm, not entirely a stupid question. Put fish in plastic bag with water and enough oxygen. Put bag in styrofoam box. How do you think they come from their original habitats to the breeders in the first place  
Shipment of wildcaught Malawis reade to be shipped from SMG's in Malawi:


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

how long can they survive in a box like this ?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Overnight shipping is the wisest route... but I've heard stories of them surviving up to a week in transit, although this is extremely rare.

It also depends on the way they are packaged. Some people used pure oxygen in the bag, naturally this will give them the potential to survive longer than with typical air... breathable bags are a shippers option... heat packs... etc, etc...

Climate/environment/handling is also a very critical factor. Fish do much better in a climate controlled airplane than they do in the back of a tractor trailer in the middle of winter or summer...


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Courteau said:


> how long can they survive in a box like this ?


They are expected to be out of the box in 48 hours, but should be able to survive longer than that.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Are you looking to buy supplies or fish?
If fish, send me a PM and I will let you know who I use in Canada.
For supplies, I find the Canadian ones pricier compared to U.S. The U.S. are way cheaper but many don't ship to Canada. I use them sometimes and have them ship my supplies to a relative in the States that I or a family member are soon visiting. That way I don't even pay GST or extra shipping.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Aren't there laws about transporting them across the borders? Not that I care, but hate to see anyone get jacked-up along side the road by customs agents....


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

I was looking more for supplies first cause i didnt know it was possible to buy fish online
yesterday i did about 12 pet store around town to compare the price and i think i finaly found one that is cheaper than the rest

I mentioned earlier than one shop was selling the Rena XP3 for 379$ but i found another shop selling it for 199$CAN so i might go that route since i dont have to bother about shipping and the rescent drop in exchange rates


----------

